# purchase human hair in thailand



## nawtawde (May 15, 2011)

hello i have traveled to thailand on vacation with my daughter and we bought some really good hair in thailand but i dont have the name of the salon that i purchased it from, can you please give me and email of a person who sells hair there, thanks


----------

